# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Im Juni nach Kroatien

## ellisa70

Hallo,
ich (44 J./weibl.)wrde gerne in der ersten Juni Woche zum Surfen nach Kroatien (Baska/Krk od. Premantura ) fahren.
Solltest du ebenso begeisterte Windsurferin sein und die Natur und das Campieren lieben, wrde ich mich freuen wenn du dich meldest. Ich stelle mir einen gemtlichen Urlaub mit hoffentlich Wind ;-) aber auch relaxen, lesen und einfach genieen vor.                  
shorebrake69@yahoo.com 

Lg ellisa

----------


## stefrak159

Hallo,

nur falls Du noch nicht dort warst, schne Gegend - leider nicht unbedingt windsicher, wenn Ihr Pech habt wird es dort seeehr relaxed...

----------


## Sonnenschein

Hallo,
Super schne Gegend, glasklares Wasser! Unbedingt Schnorchelzeug und Bikes mitnehmen....

----------


## Gudi

Hi,
mich wrde ein kurzer Reisebericht ber deinen Trip nach Kroatien interessieren!

Ich war die letzten zwei Jahre Ende Juni am Gardasee, leider eher zum biken und wandern als zum surfen und htte gerne mal ein Alternativziel mit Kombination campen, surfen, Wrme, usw....

----------


## JOK

Ich war letztes Jahr auf Krk. Windausbeute sehr mau, aber Schne Lagune zum Surfen....Gruss Jan

----------


## Upstream

Hallo Ellisa 70,
warst du schon in Kroatien? Ich wrde mich auf deinen Reisebericht sehr freuen, da ich nchstes Jahr nach Kroatien fahren will.

----------


## JOK

Moin Leute... Ich war auf Krk mit Kind, Brett und WW. Reisezeit war Mai und Juni. Bis auf zwei Tage sturmtiefauslufer kein Wind gehabt B (  . Die Lagune von Dunat (glaub, dass die so hie) war als Flachwasserspot sehr gut. Auf der anderen Seite, Bucht vo  Krk, starker Kabel und schlechter Einstieg.  In der Lagube alles toppi, inkl Schnapsangebot vom Grundstckseigner- das ist Surferfreundlichkdit, knnen sich die deutschen ne scheibe abschneiden.  Wie gesagt: groes brett, grosser lappen und viel windglck ntig...sonst super.

----------

